# Reddoogy is BACK!



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sadly I announced myself. Anyway, good to be back, good to be free. I'm really happy to step back into our massive online community.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ahh.. bet it feels good to have some air under your wings again brah!! welcome back..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Welcome back old friend! Good to see your username once again


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

im scared to ask what happened, but welcome back


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the love guys! I'll try and snap some shots of my fat dogs this week


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha would love to see the updates glad you are back safe and sound.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ah, the entertainment committee returns! It's good to see you back brother, you'll have to peddle real fast to catch up. Lots has changed but not really haha


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I see that. Mostly new members and posts but some things just stay the same. Ames, glad to meet.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

welcome back,heard a few things abotu ya! but most were good! lol

welcome back anyway. hey did they let you keep your tv or did ya sell it? lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

welcome back, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay!!!! :woof: :woof: it's so damn good to see you back around these parts again. How's my Sweet Pea?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Black Rabbit said:


> Yay!!!! :woof: :woof: it's so damn good to see you back around these parts again. How's my Sweet Pea?


She's FAT and adorable, can't say enough good things about Pea


welder said:


> welcome back,heard a few things abotu ya! but most were good! lol
> Thankya thankya thankya
> 
> welcome back anyway. hey did they let you keep your tv or did ya sell it? lol


LMAO, I gave it to my bunky but they locked the yard down on my way up and made the woods bring in on out


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww Pea. Get to posting some pics already. Damn.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

On it very soon, just waiting on my kid and some drama right now.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh snap..... Krystal is going to be so happy!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevermind I just read all the posts lol but I was right!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tehehe :woof: :woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, it's sad you had to announce yourself, but it was a nice surprise!! So glad you're back man. Hope you stick around for a bit!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I gots nowhere to be 
Thanks for the warm welcomes guys


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------

